
The problem with p-values - teslacar
https://aeon.co/essays/it-s-time-for-science-to-abandon-the-term-statistically-significant?t
======
indolering
The article fingers journals and grant makers, but it ignores the historical
issues with collecting data in the social sciences: generating lots of data
points is time-consuming and expensive.

In linguistics, getting a simple word count used to require hiring an
extremely skilled worker to read a book and tally words. In psychology
experiments, you have to recruit each participant and run them through an
often elaborate deception.

However, technology (especially Amazon Turk) makes these excuses irrelevant.
Even with in-person experiments, you can generally automate a large part of
the administration and scoring of the task. There is no excuse for small
sample sizes anymore.

------
TylerH
Clickbait title; the whole thing only discusses psychology and no other field
of study. Certainly not 'science' as a whole.

~~~
Synaesthesia
No the title is accurate, the article is about use of statistics in scientific
papers in general, with a focus on biomedicine - a huge field.

~~~
M_Grey
It talks about it, but it's based on a series of links to issues that were
specific to psychology/psychiatry/brain-imaging. I'm not saying that the
broader point isn't valid, but it's certainly not supported.

